# Strax the second chance tegu



## Vastra (Sep 28, 2015)

A few of you have seen my introduction about Strax. He was a bit of a rescue/hard case that my husband and I took on for our first tegu. Maybe not the wisest decision for new tegu owners, but he really needed someone. He has been with us for 2 weeks now. He came to us under weight and unsocialized. He is really starting to come around now though. Just to give you guys an idea, I am including pictures from his first day home and from now to give you a bit of comparison. So if any of you have suggestions on good foods to build healthy weight or handling/taming it would be appreciated. We don't know much about him. From what we can tell, our best guess is he is a male chacoan who is approximately a year old (ish) He is missing a pretty large chunk of tail from before, though it is mostly healed and luckily healed cleanly. The first two pictures are from when he first came home to us. He was all bony and malnourished. (9/14) The second two pictures are from today (9/28) Currently he is eating well and starting to come around to being handled more.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 28, 2015)

You absolutely saved his life. He's beautiful, too.


----------



## Vastra (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you  I hope he realizes that, he is still grumpy when you first try to handle him (though he is starting to come around) He is still on the thin side but getting better every day. I just spent the last couple hours watching Doctor Who with him asleep under a blanket on my chest. I was excited because for the first time since we brought him home he had an actual poop. Which sounds like a strange thing to be excited about, but we had been treating him for parasites and he finally has enough nutrients in his system to have some to spare. He is making progress every day.


----------



## Vastra (Sep 28, 2015)

Cuddle time in our favorite blanket. <3


----------



## Vastra (Sep 29, 2015)

Tonight I tried something new and strange but it worked fantastically. After work I have things I need to get done, but I also want to spend time bonding with Strax. I had an idea and it works great. Essentially it is like one of those Moby wrap baby things, but with a lizard in it. I have a surrong bathing suit cover that is light material with nothing to get toes caught on and I fashion it into a sling and basically wear Strax around. He slept in the hammock and I got stuff done.  Then we (I) ate supper and watched tv. Using the sling thingy made me able to spend a few hours with Strax close to me. It looks funny but works like a charm


----------



## Vastra (Oct 4, 2015)

Strax is doing great! He is up to a normal weight and just finished his round of wormer/parasite stuff. He is adjusting really well. I am going to post more pics soon for his 30 day change. He looks like a totally different animal. So glad to have him home with us.


----------



## Munea (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm relieved to see you've brought him back to good health! His poor tail... well, thank you for being an awesome person (as well as your husband) and saving this tegu's precious life!


----------



## Jomatty (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome to see his progress! Very brave of you to take on a tegu with some issues for your first. I'm glad you were able to turn this ones life around.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well put, Jomatty.


----------



## Vastra (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Strax is doing great  He is up to his proper weight, eating well, and growing fast! He has shed twice and grown probably an inch or more since we brought him home. Now that he is getting good food he is just 180 degrees different. He is still a little stand off-ish when first approached but he doesn't close his eyes and disassociate anymore. Now he just arches his back a little and then is like "eh, whatever" He hangs out with us (and my dogs actually like him lol) so in the evenings he gets to run around a while. He hangs out in my hoodie pocket while I do things around the house sometimes. He is very relaxed now that he has adjusted to the chaos that is out home. I love my Straxy <3 I hope to get a fresh pic up soon but school and work have kept me busy.


----------



## Vastra (Oct 20, 2015)

My study buddy enjoying his supper


----------



## Vastra (Oct 20, 2015)

He doesn't even look like the same animal


----------



## Vastra (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I swear, really nice going.


----------



## Vastra (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you.  For only 30 days, I just couldn't believe the difference a little food and some love can make. He is such a good boy.


----------



## Vastra (Nov 17, 2015)

Two month update on Strax. He is doing fantastic!! He is eating fantastically, he is becoming very social and even starting to come to the edge of the cage for attention. He still won't eat fruits, and he absolutely HATES bath time, but other than that he is really doing marvelously. I am so happy with his progress. I can't believe how far he has come and how much he has grown. Even his tail is looking a 1000% better. I love my Straxy boy!!


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Three cheers to you and the Straxman!


----------



## Vastra (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you Walter. I am so glad that he is doing so well. Honestly when we got him I was afraid he wouldn't make it between his poor condition and my inexperience. I am so glad we decided to take him home. Even on his days when he is infinitely frustrating. (which was definitely last night lol) Thank you for all of your support.  Here soon my husband and I are making him a larger enclosure. We are in the design phase right now, but it is going to be an 8x4 with shelving underneath. My husband does amazing work (you should see our double stacked oak beardie cabinet with sliding plexi glass doors) So I am really excited to get started on Strax's new home.


----------



## Vastra (Nov 19, 2015)

So last night, Strax decided to give me a heart attack. I swear he is a velociraptor. He figured a way to push one of the boards on the side of the door of his enclosure until it popped off at the bottom. So not only did he escape last night, but it looked like the cage was untouched. Luckily we keep the door to the room closed when we aren't in it to keep dogs away from the lizards unsupervised. While there was only one room he could be in, I basically had to destroy the room and spend almost 2 hours moving every piece of furniture I have and even cutting a hole in my box spring looking for my adventurous little man. I eventually did find him, unscathed, behind/under my dresser. We had a bit of a go-round trying to get him out, but eventually I got him with no harm to either of us. Soon he will have a new, larger enclosure to call his home. Until then, maybe I should get a game camera in case he decides to find some other "creative" way to escape.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thinking a Strax-cam mounted on his head. See what he's up to. Seiously, though, it's always a nailbiter for me when I read on this site about an escape. His new digs sound like they'll be fantastic. Is he slowing down any for winter?


----------



## Vastra (Nov 20, 2015)

I wish....lol if anything he takes extra naps but really he is still very active. As far as the escape goes, we tried to plan for that eventuality by tegu proofing as much of the room as we could and keeping the door closed: however, even with that being done, I was a wreck trying to find him. that sneaky little jerk lol. Stay tuned, here shortly I will be posting Christmas pics. (yes I am THAT kind of reptile owner lol)


----------



## Vastra (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Vastra (Nov 20, 2015)

Just some funny Christmas pictures.  I am actually using them for my Christmas card lol


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## Vastra (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks  I have a bunch more, but it would take a ridiculously long time to upload them all (I took over 200 pictures) Strax was completely oblivious and didn't care at all what was going on. He fell asleep in the middle of the shoot. It was adorable. It was a really fun afternoon.


----------



## Vastra (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Vastra (Jan 2, 2016)

So it has been a while since I have been able to post anything on here. Sadly the last couple weeks have been ridiculously hectic. I haven't had as much time to work with Strax and I fear it has set us back a ways with his trust of us. He is more interested in hiding than exploring when we get him out. I did get my first bite the other day. It was food response and not aggression though. I can still pet him and handle him just fine, but man, he got my finger good. He even cracked my nail. I know he needs more attention but the holidays were a mess here and with a possible move in our future, I am hoping it won't be too much to get him back to where he was. He is a sweet and smart boy. Life just has a way of throwing us curve balls now and then.


----------



## Vastra (Sep 3, 2016)

Well, I know it has been a long time since I have posted anything. Life has a crazy way of making you busy. Some good news, it has been a full years with Strax. He is currently going through puberty and is a jerk right now, but he should be coming out of it soon. He is doing well health-wise and is enjoying his 8'x4' home. Here are some pictures from when we brought him home and currently. I love my chubby buddy even if he is a bit mean right now. I am not giving up on him just yet. He was tame and sweet before becoming a hormonal teenager, I am pretty sure he will be again. But here is our first year with Strax the second chance tegu.


----------



## Vastra (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Walter1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Vastra said:


> Well, I know it has been a long time since I have posted anything. Life has a crazy way of making you busy. Some good news, it has been a full years with Strax. He is currently going through puberty and is a jerk right now, but he should be coming out of it soon. He is doing well health-wise and is enjoying his 8'x4' home. Here are some pictures from when we brought him home and currently. I love my chubby buddy even if he is a bit mean right now. I am not giving up on him just yet. He was tame and sweet before becoming a hormonal teenager, I am pretty sure he will be again. But here is our first year with Strax the second chance tegu.


He's beautiful and looks so content in the bottom pic. Good job with him.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Sep 3, 2016)

He is so handsome, good job you guys saving his life. He is a one lucky Gu to have you


----------



## Vastra (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you so much  I hope he gets out of his grumpy puberty stage soon, but he is loved none the less. I adore my boy.


----------



## Vastra (Jun 3, 2017)

It has been another long stretch since I have posted any updates about Strax. Strax became hyper aggressive. Even to the point you couldn't clesn his cage, change his water, change his lightbulbs, nothing. He would charge at you and strike even if you were working in the complete opposite side of the cage. He got to be too much to handle and in fear for his health I called for help. My friend Colin keeps and breeds tegus and said he would tale him for a while. After two weeks with an experienced handler, he was completely different. Now I can handle him, clean his cage, let him get some free roam time (within limitations) He has comepletely turned around. He still isnt cuddly, and he may never be, but we are content with our wprking relationship. While he was with Colin, I redid his enclosure. He is in a custom built 8x4 with natural rock to climb on, an enormous cork piece, his own humidifier, the works. He has a 30 degree variant in the cage and a soaking tub at the cool end. His favorite thing in the world is a cheap vat bed from petco. He pushes it under his light to get warm then sleeps under it at night. He is happy as can be and not to mention MUCH better to be around. He is my boy and I love him dearly. I am so glad that he has come back around. He is a good boy, just.....misunderstood lol.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Vastra said:


> It has been another long stretch since I have posted any updates about Strax. Strax became hyper aggressive. Even to the point you couldn't clesn his cage, change his water, change his lightbulbs, nothing. He would charge at you and strike even if you were working in the complete opposite side of the cage. He got to be too much to handle and in fear for his health I called for help. My friend Colin keeps and breeds tegus and said he would tale him for a while. After two weeks with an experienced handler, he was completely different. Now I can handle him, clean his cage, let him get some free roam time (within limitations) He has comepletely turned around. He still isnt cuddly, and he may never be, but we are content with our wprking relationship. While he was with Colin, I redid his enclosure. He is in a custom built 8x4 with natural rock to climb on, an enormous cork piece, his own humidifier, the works. He has a 30 degree variant in the cage and a soaking tub at the cool end. His favorite thing in the world is a cheap vat bed from petco. He pushes it under his light to get warm then sleeps under it at night. He is happy as can be and not to mention MUCH better to be around. He is my boy and I love him dearly. I am so glad that he has come back around. He is a good boy, just.....misunderstood lol. View attachment 11963 View attachment 11964 View attachment 11965 View attachment 11963 View attachment 11964 View attachment 11965


Your care's been great. It shows. Glad he's come around. Did your friend share any suggestions in helping Strax with taming?


----------



## Vastra (Jun 4, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Your care's been great. It shows. Glad he's come around. Did your friend share any suggestions in helping Strax with taming?


Thank you. We have had a long, bumpy twp years but has been worth every second. As far as taming goes, we literally had to "love him into submission" it was rough at first and he still puts up a fight some days. Essentially, Strax was just being a jerk to be a jerk. What we had to do was catch him, let him tire himself out trying to get away (safely thougg so he wouldn't hurt himself and close to the ground so he wouldn't fall) once he was tired and we could handle him easily, give him a few good pats and put him away when he was calm. He came to learn that of he is calm and doesn't fight we both get what we want. I get cuddles, then he gets to go back in his cage or get free roam time. He still gets a little huffy with me some days but its a process.


----------



## RomanPort (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm very happy to see that he's doing so well! I'm so glad that you've been able to give him a second chance like this. It really makes me happy, and I love the pictures. How is he doing now? Has he calmed down at all?


----------



## Guman (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow you saved him!


----------

